# Cervelo Bikes History



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey all. I'm looking to get a bike for the Spring and 2013 and I'm kind of set on a Cervelo... I don't know why, but I just feel very attracted to Cervelo's bikes - sleek, stylish, a respected bike company, and definitely high-performing.

I don't have the finances for a S5 VWD Dura Ace, so I was thinking of maybe getting an older used Cervelo.

Can anyone list all of the bike names (generic - R3, R5, etc. not R3 Ultegra, etc.) that Cervelo has made so I can look into them?

Also, can anyone recommend any bikes that they've had or use currently that they really like? I'm hoping to grab one around $1000, maybe up to $1400. I really like the aero design/look of the Aero Road S-Series.

Thanks for the help,
TehYoyo


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I tested pretty much every recent Cervelo over the last year or so as I was deciding on a new frame. I utlimately found the base R3 to be the best fit for my riding style and price range. Unfortunately, it will likely be tought to find a Cervelo in that price range (maybe an S1 or a much older R3). The aero bikes (S Series) are a ton of fun if your focus is speed and explosiveness. They are flat out fast and FUN to ride. They are usually a little heavier though and you may not want to carry that extra weight around if you are in a locale that has lots of climbing and can't afford to offset teh added weight with lighter wheels and components. As far as more affordable high quality road bikes (including aero), I really like the value that Felt and Litespeed bring to the table. I used to own a Felt F85 and really enjoyed it, they even have nice carbon bikes at a pretty good price point (not that you absolutley have to have a carbon bike, it's all about what you are looking for). Realcyclist.com and Competitivecyclist.com have some great prices on 2010 and 2011 Litespeed C1s and C3s and they have been priced really well for what they are (aero and fast). Wiggle.com and Coloradocyclist.com also regularly have good prices on bikes like the Boardman Air Series (also aero) and the Fujji Altimara. The method I chose was to buy the best frame I could afford out of the bikes I really liked (the R3) and then slowly buy components and parts when I could afford to get them (a lot of them on sale or on ebay, most new). I feel like I ended up with a great bike that way, but it takes time and is a bit painful. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Ebay is a great place to look for bikes as well, if you know what you are doing...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I completely failed to answer part of your question: The R3 is might be one of the greatest all around bikes ever produced in my opinion. Light, fast/stiff and comfortable. The R5 takes it to another level (mostly by reducing weight), but you pay for it and I'm not sure it is worth it for most of us. The S3 was incredible as well (light fast and aero). It's been discontinued, but you can still find a few around on sites like R&Acycles.com or on ebay. Some 2009 and older S3s have some issues though, so be careful. The S5 is so fast and fun to ride, but pricey and heavier than the S3. The S2 has a number of the qualities of the S3, but isn't as light or comfy in my opinion because of the carbon used and difference in the seat stays (2011 S3).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FYI.... it looks like Wiggle.com has some great options available under $1,500. Not sure they will be there in the spring. Here are the new Felts in your price range (F85, Z85, Z5 and Z95). I really like the updated Z Series.

F Series Road Bikes


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Z Series:

Z Series - Felt Bicycles


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for some great (albeit numerous, lol) posts.

The S Series bikes don't seem to be a ton heavier - keep in mind I'm coming from a mountain bike and am on a budget. I don't have enough cash to be paying 300 dollars for 50 grams like some people.

If I gave you $1200 right now and said "buy me a good bike that goes super fast and cuts through the wind like a bullet" what would you buy? (new, used, etc.)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry about the multiple posts, but I was trying to help my wife with the kids and with cleaning up after dinner at the same time I was responding  I hate to give you the old lawyers' answer, but it depends man. This time it depends on your intended use. If you plan on racing crits, I would get a good alloy bike like a Felt F85, Z85 or Cannondale CAAD 9 or 10. If you plan on longer group rides, gran fondos, and centuries, etc. I would still consider those, but add in for consideration some carbon and alloy bikes like the Cannondale Synapse, Argon 18 Gallium (2011), Felt Z85 (the carbon bikes are going be at least $1700 new with the Felt Z5 and Williard Izoard being the best values I have seen lately). 

In the end, if you limited me to $1200 and truly wanted aero (which may not be as big a deal as you think it is for you) and we could find one to fit you, I would buy you a Litespeed C3 or C1 frame from 2011. It ticks all of your boxes and competitvecyclist has the frameset for around $1000 new. If you just wanted a great all around bike in your price range, I would go with either the Felt Z85 or F85 new. You get fit right and put the right wheels on one of those bikes and it should serve you very well. Keep in mind that the thing that makes a bike the most aero is you being comfortable enough to stay in the drops and out of the wind.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FYI... Team Argos Shimano races the Felt F Series on the professional level and John Degenkolb from that team showed the world just how fast those bikes could be ridden this year at the Vuelta (Tour of Spain) when he rode away from pretty much everyone in the race during the key sprints almost at will.

5 Vuelta Stage Wins for Degenkolb! | Felt Bicycle's Blog

Team Argos-Shimano - Felt Bicycles

Vuelta a España: John Degenkolb gets number five on final stage as Contador wins


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Outside of the Felt and the Litespeed, these are some of the best deals out there right now on a new bike (new bikes come with warranties and used bikes don't. It can be extremely helpful if something goes awry).

Closeouts | R&A Cycles


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wiggle adds these (and that's the only ideas I really have to offer):

Road & Time Trial Bikes | Wiggle


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I came across this today. This is a great price for this frame (but that would require saving more for your other parts and components, but it would provide you with the kind of bike you want in the end):

Litespeed C3 Frameset 2012 - Excel Sports

Review: Litespeed Archon C3 | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more

There's also this Cervelo frame for cheaper (but it is aluminum):

Cervelo S1 Frameset | R&A Cycles

Cervelo S1 Ultegra Bike | R&A Cycles

And the ever popular S2 (over your price range a bit, but it would probably be your best Cervelo option for aero):

Cervelo S2 Frameset | R&A Cycles

Cervelo S2 Rival Bike | R&A Cycles


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you're set on a Cervelo and where you live had the "buy 2, get a grand off each" deal last winter, check the used section ads, C/list etc. Cervelo's are beginning to pop up for sale around me that were bought and never really used that much. May be a good deal out there in your neck of the woods.
Fwiw, ya can not go wrong with the R3, a very good all rounder. The S2 is also pretty good, esp. if you match it to a comfortable wheelset. I thought of selling mine because it was a spine beater with my 404's (clincher) until I switched to tubular Ffrd wheels and suddenly started riding it much more often.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to be a wet blanket but, well, somebody's got to do it. If you're going to buy a used Cervelo you should know that the lifetime frame warranty won't protect you. 

Cervelo's are great bikes, and I love riding mine, but there are known patches of quality control issues in the past that could leave you in a lurch. For example, BB cracks on some R-series frames and seatpost cracks on S1s. If you search "crack" on Cervelo.com's forums you'll see relevant posts.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd save up a little more for an S2. Should be able to get a used one with SRAM for 2K I would think, maybe less. That's what I have an I couldn't be happier. Also, in my experience it's all day comfortable, but I think that's entirely due to my lower pressure tubeless tires, saddle that fits my butt, and just general good fit on the bike and little do do with the frame.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm thinking of maybe going for a titanium bike now. I'm not going to be getting a new bike every 3 or 4 years, and I hear titanium lasts a lifetime.

The only problem is, no titanium-aero bikes that I can find - any that you can find?

Thanks for input so far.
~TehYoyo


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is a very good point. I suppose the only way to feel confident buying used is if you personally know the seller i.e. a friend or the seller is in your neighbourhood and is willing to step up if needed. Still risky.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

No titanium aero road that I am aware of, but Litespeed is famous for them (the Xicon, T1 and T3 are their current versions I believe-- ) as is Moots (Moots), who many people consider to be the best. You can find plenty of Litespeed on ebay (not sure what your size is, but make sure you get a professional fit before you purchase something, it's a big deal). Keep in mind that aluminum bikes last a good while as well and may be cheaper and provide more options.... I wish you the best in your search.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Rashabad - and thanks for all the help.

I read about professional fitting and I know countless people have said it's important - do I get professionally fit for a bike, then buy a bike, then get fit for that bike again?

Is that usually a package? (Before and After)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you buy a new bike, it is usually included by the shop you buy from. You would have to pay a shop to do it if you buy a used bike. If you are thinking of going used, I would recommend getting someone to fit you before you buy the bike so that you can make sure that you buy the right size. Unfortunately, each bike company can fit a little differently so a size 54 or Medium might not be the same for each manufacturer. Given this, it might be best to get fit at shop that sells the kind of bike that interests you even if you are going to buy used on ebay or something like that.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Go with a S2 and you won't regret it and can ride the bike until you are too old to ride it.


----------

